# Not the usual Portland photos



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I felt like a lazy 4th ride today, (sorry ZPL) and headed into Ptown for some site seeing. I often do this for recovery rides, bringing a camera and cataloging old houses that I like for one reason or another. I accidently got started taking photos of unique things, and just went with it. Most of these are from the "Portland Heights". A residential area just above Portland state.

Here's some detail from an elaborate art deco bldg downtown. For 5 points, where is it?
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3379.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3379.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3383.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3383.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This looks to be a water valve station. The sidewalks around it are stamped 1913 and 1908. The reservoir was either way up the hill, or it was supplied by a spring. Love me some old brick stuff.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3387.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3387.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3385.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3385.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3390.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3390.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Here's a peak at what 800k will buy you in Portland now: This view, plus a house.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3391.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3391.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3392.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3392.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
If you climb in the west hills much, eventually you'll see some stilt houses. I couldn't get good shots of any of the really crazy ones.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3396.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3396.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3402.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3402.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
A Man's, yes, but also a cat lady's home is her castle. Or her castle is her home.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3397.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3397.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3401.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3401.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
This may be the narrowest public street in Oregon. It's the skinniest I know of. 5 more points! Where is it?
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3405.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3405.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
This is not an accident scene. An item was stregorically placed for scale.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3407.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3407.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
And now for something completely less different: Typical shots of the Vera Katz esplanade. The Rose Garden - Home of the Trail Blazers (NBA) in teh background.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3412.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3412.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Your choice: Steel grate or concrete surface. Note "art" on center thingy.
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3414.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3414.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
We interupt the mundane in order to bring you this accident report. This guy crashed so bad that his clothes went flying off. Thankfully his gold floss thong seems to have stayed on. That's what happens when you slam on the brakes at the end of a pier. - tech note - What appears to be strategic blurring is actually an effect known in photog circles as "using all the zoom, even the digital".
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3416.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3416.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Back to your regular old Portland shots:
Hawthorne bridge, Morrison (with the steel behind it), and the water front blues festival. (across the river from the naked guy).
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3419.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3419.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3415.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3415.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/?action=view&current=DSCN3418.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/RidePortlandUnique/DSCN3418.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Nice pictures. Especially of the Charles F. Berg building on SW Broadway (near the Pioneer Courthouse Square, IIRC). I stayed at the Marriott the week it opened, back in 1980 (a Wednesday in June). Missed the 3:00 pm elevator going down and had to take the stairs as the next elevator wasn't scheduled until 3:30 pm. Thursday. August 6th.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

5 points to PomPilot! I'm a little confused about the elevator - wasn't there a button to push?


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

[Foghorn Leghorn voice]It was a joke, son. I say, a joke.[/Foghorn Leghorn voice] 

They were just extremely busy that day. Two conferences going on, and the first week they had been open.:wink:


----------

